# Rektio



## plmk

Is there somewhere online a list of verbs with the cases they require? I remember something like that from junior high when I was learning German. It would be very useful if there was something like that for Finnish language.


----------



## DrWatson

I found these by googling "rektio + suomen kieli":
Case government of some nouns and adjectives
Verb + verb constructions (pdf)
Verbs and nouns
A slideshow on the subject with a lot of examples
A blog post (could use some examples, though)


----------



## Määränpää

Two lists of verbs that require a partitive object:
http://www.uusikielemme.fi/partitiiviverbit.html
http://www.helsinki.fi/kksc/finska/finska_1/Partitiiviverbit.pdf


----------



## plmk

Oh, sorry then. I tried googling "rektio + suomi" and got just some dictionary definitions of the word rektio, so I gave up. Tank you for your help!


----------



## plmk

This is great. Thank you so much!


----------

